# Solved: VHS to DVD dubbing



## kerawl (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello,

I have a new Toshiba machine that dubs VHS tapes to DVD (DVR630KC). I'm currently converting my old movies collection to DVD.

The problem is with one VHS dub from a rented tape that I had made way back in the early 90s. I have three movies on the same VHS tape, and I am able to transfer only two of them to DVD - one at the beginning of the tape and one at the end - but not the one in the middle. Which is odd since all my VHS collections are dubs (VHS to VHS) off of original commercial videotapes that I had rented in the 90s. I am able to play the movie, but not transfer it to DVD. I get an error message on a blue screen: "RECORDING ERROR. This program is not allowed to be recorded. E25" The explanation for this error in the Toshiba manual is "You are trying to record the copy-once program onto the DVD-RW disc which is not compatible with CPRM." My blank DVD disc is a DVD-R, not a DVD-RW.

Is there something I can do to get around this? Why would a dub I had already made be protected from another dub? Doesn't make sense to me. 

Thanks guys,
Keith


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

maybe that video is ecrypted with macrovision and is copy protected.


----------



## kerawl (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, I figure it is copy protected. Just wondering why I was able to dub it from a pre-recorded VHS to a blank VHS in the early 90s, but now have the copy protection issue when transfserring from the same home-made VHS to DVD.


----------

